# Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung



## Infin1ty (4. September 2011)

*Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

*Apple erwirkt Verkaufsverbot für das Galaxy Tab 7.7*

Apple hat mal wieder zugeschlagen. Wie schon beim Galaxy Tab 10.1, welches in Deutschland
nicht verkauft werden darf, hat Apple in Düsseldorf eine einstweilige Verfügung 
eingereicht und damit ein Verkaufsverbot des Galaxy Tab 7.7 erwirkt.

Aufgrund eines zudem erreichten Werbeverbots für das Galaxy Tab 7.7
musste Samsung das Tablet daher sowohl von der IFA, als auch
ihrer Webseite entfernen. In Deutschland wird es nach dem
momentanen Stand nicht verkauft werden dürfen.

Die Urteilsverkündung im Fall Galaxy Tab 10.1 findet am 9 September,
also am Freitag der nächsten Woche statt. Ob sich dies auf den Fall des Galaxy 7.7 
auswirkt ist unklar. 

*Quelle: Stereopoly*

P.S: Bitte keine Flame Wars im Thread.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Ich verstehe durchaus, dass sich Apple nur ungern die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen will aber muss das wirklich so (unvorteilhaft) laufen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Du könntest vielleicht noch sagen, was denn die Gründe dafür sind. Welche Patente wurden verletzt, usw..? Wenn ich deine Quelle anklicke, zeigt die Webseite einen "Database Error" an.


----------



## McClaine (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



> In den letzten Tagen sind einige Fehler in der von Apple eingereichten  Klage aufgetaucht, die sehr am guten Ausgang für Apple zweifeln lassen.  Zum einen haben Apples Anwälte offenbar vor dem falschen Gerichtsstand  die Beschwerde eingereicht, zum anderen scheint in den eingereichten  Unterlagen jemand mit Photoshop nachgeholfen zu haben, damit das Galaxy  Tab dem iPad möglichst ähnlich sieht.


roflmfao, mehr kann man zu dem ganzen Thema net mehr sagen. Soll Samsung die weisse Rückschale runter machen und gegen ne schwarze tauschen, dann sieht man keinen Vergleich mehr zu Apple.
Am besten noch die farbigen Icons gegen schwarz-weisse ersetzen und die Ecken mit ner Feile rechteckig machen, dann ist es überhaupt kein Vergleich mehr. 
Bloß noch lächerlich was Apple da abzieht, die waren davor ne Fail Firma mit ner fragewürdigen Politik und Einstellung ihren Kunden gegenüber und mit solchen Aktionen werden die nur noch unbeliebter. 
Aber who cares, wenn ich ein Tab will wirds eben vom Ausland geordert 



> BEGRÜNDUNG  ...dieAntragsgegnerinnen das berühmte iPad durch das Produkt Galaxy Tab 10.1 kopieren und damit Schutzrechte der Antragstellerin verletzen. Dadurch nutzen die Antragsgegnerinnen den guten Ruf des iPad, bei dem es sich um ein sehr bekanntes Produkt mit Kultstatus handelt, aus. Das iPad steht stellvertretend für die in der Industrie führenden Designs der Antragstellerin.


jaja


----------



## jensi251 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Immer wieder Sonntags kommt die Klage


----------



## skdiggy (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

kann es sein das Apple das gericht wechselt wenn das andere das verkaufsverbot aufhebt ? oder halt nicht zugunsten von apple entscheidet?


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Also was Apple derzeit an Klagen loslässt ist einfach nicht mehr normal. Wenn es um Patente ginge, die Samsung eindeutig verletzt hätte, dann könnte man es ja noch verstehen wenn Apple so viele Klagen am laufen hat. Da es aber nur um diese abgerundeten Ecken bzw. diese bunten Icons geht, muss man schon sagen dass Apple den Bogen überspannt hat. 

Ich habs bisher immer gesagt und sage es auch hier wieder: Apple hat einen Ruf zu verlieren, wenn man es mit den Klagen übertreibt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Also was Apple derzeit an Klagen loslässt ist einfach nicht mehr normal. Wenn es um Patente ginge, die Samsung eindeutig verletzt hätte, dann könnte man es ja noch verstehen wenn Apple so viele Klagen am laufen hat. Da es aber nur um diese abgerundeten Ecken bzw. diese bunten Icons geht, muss man schon sagen dass Apple den Bogen überspannt hat.
> 
> Ich habs bisher immer gesagt und sage es auch hier wieder: Apple hat einen Ruf zu verlieren, wenn man es mit den Klagen übertreibt.


 
Wieviele Klagen hat denn Apple derzeit am Start und wieviele haben andere Großkonzerne. Nur das man mal zuordnen kann wieviel viel denn wirklich ist.


----------



## D_Donsen (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

apples konkurrenzangst ist echt lächerlich


----------



## Dennisth (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Tja daran sieht man, dass Apple mit dem iPhone 5 und iPad 3 keine Weltneuheit hat sondern nur die Technik etwas verbessert hat.

Apple wird halt bald wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden, denn es gibt genug gleichwertige bzw. bessere Handys / Tablets. Tja Steve Jobs ist bestimmt nicht wegen der Krankheit gegangen, sondern weil man das sinkende Schiff verlassen will.

Ob Apple damit merkt, dass die sehr sehr viel kostenlose PR für Samsung machen? Man will ja immer das, was man nicht kriegen kann.  

Was würde Apple eigentlich machen, wenn Samsung und co sämtliche Verträge über die Produktion und Herstellung kündigen würde? Richitg, dann könnte Apple keine iPhones oder iPads herstellen lassen und auf die schnelle einen neuen Lieferanten zu finden dürfte, bei dem jetzigen Ruf (keine Spenden aber verklagen was geht), sehr sehr schwer sein.

Bin mal gespannt, wann die große Abrechnung für Apple kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Was würde Apple eigentlich machen, wenn Samsung und co sämtliche Verträge über die Produktion und Herstellung kündigen würde? Richitg, dann könnte Apple keine iPhones oder iPads herstellen lassen und auf die schnelle einen neuen Lieferanten zu finden dürfte, bei dem jetzigen Ruf (keine Spenden aber verklagen was geht), sehr sehr schwer sein.


 
Ich würde mal sagen jeder Auftragsfertiger auf diesem Planeten würde sich die Finger danach lecken von Apple einen Auftrag über 100.000.000 Mobiltelefone oder 30.000.000 Tablett Computern zu bekommen.
Das Geschäftsleben ist im Gegensatz zu den anonymen Internetdiskussionen kein Kindergarten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein Importverbot aller Appleprodukte in DE.


 
Dito.
Begründung: Aufzeichnung der Nutzerdaten, Hässlich, nicht auf neusten stand, zu teuer, kaputter Apfel(sieh Rückseite), keine tiefgründigen Systemeinstellungen .................... und wichtigster Punkt: Sie können nur verklagen aber die Produkte sind aus dem Mittelalter.


----------



## Resax (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Dito.
> Begründung: Aufzeichnung der Nutzerdaten, Hässlich, nicht auf neusten stand, zu teuer, kaputter Apfel(sieh Rückseite), keine tiefgründigen Systemeinstellungen .................... und wichtigster Punkt: Sie können nur verklagen aber die Produkte sind aus dem Mittelalter.


 
hmm hasslich? eigtlich sehen fsat alle smartphones wie das iphone aus
und allein dein kommentar müsste ein importverbot bekommen, nicht apple


----------



## Dennisth (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen jeder Auftragsfertiger auf diesem Planeten würde sich die Finger danach lecken von Apple einen Auftrag über 100.000.000 Mobiltelefone oder 30.000.000 Tablett Computern zu bekommen.
> Das Geschäftsleben ist im Gegensatz zu den anonymen Internetdiskussionen kein Kindergarten.


 
Nur eine Frage: Was bringt dir ein "Auftragsfertiger" wenn du keine Chips, Platinen usw. hast? Soweit ich weiß Stellt Samsung den SoC fürs iPhone 4 und iPad her. Man müsste dann erstmal einen neuen Treiber für iOS schreiben wenn man z. B. Qualcomm Chips nutzen möchte. Hast au auch eine Quelle, wo drin steht, dass Apple 100 Millionen iPhones und 30 Millionen Tablets in Auftrag gegeben hat?

Das Geschäftsleben ist natürlich kein Kindergarten, aber warum verhält sich Apple dann so, als wären sie doch in einem? Wenn Samsung Ihren SoC nicht mehr an Apple verkauft, dann hat Apple auf einen Schlag keine CPU, GPU und keinen RAM mehr. Dafür eine schnelle Alternative zu finden dürfte schwer oder sehr teuer werden, denn es gibt nur noch Qualcomm, Texas Instruments oder den Nvidia Tegra, für welche das iOS noch keine Treiber hat und es muss ja nicht nur eine Kompatibilität zu den ganzen Apps gegeben sein, sondern das neue Gerät muss auch noch schneller sein.

Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Klagewelle von Apple sehr teuer für Apple wird, da sich Samsung ihren nächsten SoC bestimmt sehr teuer bezahlen lässt, wenn Samsung überhaupt noch für Apple herstellen will.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Samsung verklagt auch Apple wegen der Möglichkeit gleichzeitig zu telefonieren und surfen.** 
Wie gesagt, grosse Firmen patentieren um zu überleben. Samsung hat mehr Patente als Apple 
Ich mag Apple auch nicht, finde aber teilweise schon dass Samsung's Geräte den Iphones und Ipads ziemlich ähneln.

**
Wer kopiert von wem? Samsung verklagt jetzt Apple - WinFuture.de


----------



## MiToKo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Und nachher erreicht Apple ein Verbot der genannten Samsung Produkte, wegen dem Design, und auf der Anderen Seite erreicht dann Samsung ein Verbot von iPad und iPhone, wegen Patensverletzung. Wer zieht da dann den größeren Nutzen raus?


----------



## Iceananas (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieviele Klagen hat denn Apple derzeit am Start und wieviele haben andere Großkonzerne. Nur das man mal zuordnen kann wieviel viel denn wirklich ist.



Beim Ruf geht es aber um die öffentliche Wahrnehmung. Apple hypt sich selbst und wird noch mehr von anderen gehypt, dafür fällt Apple eher auf die Schnauze. Besonders bei solche lächerliche Klagen 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Geschäftsleben ist im Gegensatz zu den anonymen Internetdiskussionen kein Kindergarten.


 
Dann kannst du den Kindergarten hier ja gerne verlassen und dich deinen großen Geschäften widmen


----------



## Intelfan (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Resax schrieb:


> hmm hasslich? eigtlich sehen fsat alle smartphones wie das iphone aus
> und allein dein kommentar müsste ein importverbot bekommen, nicht apple



Hmm na ja... Ansichtsache.. Außerdem WENN es so wäre müsste Apple doch schon längst alle Hersteller verklagt haben.

Apple geht es hier nicht um die Patente.. Sie haben einfach nur zu große Konkurenzangst und versucht jetzt den Konkurenten zu zerschlagen. Das ist alles so lächerlich.


----------



## Ezio (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Warum sollten sie Angst haben? Das iPhone verkauft sich trotz schlechterer Hardware und höherem Preis besser als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. September 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten sie Angst haben? Das iPhone verkauft sich trotz schlechterer Hardware und höherem Preis besser als die Konkurrenz.



Statistiken bitte. Ich glaube nämlich das Samsung bzw. die Konkurrenz mehr Sps verkauft als Apple.


----------



## Vinz1911 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Hm... mir ist das doch egal hab mir bei Ebay eins gekauft , habs bekommen ende...


----------



## NOOKYN (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Statistiken bitte. Ich glaube nämlich das Samsung bzw. die Konkurrenz mehr Sps verkauft als Apple.


 
Dito. Gab doch neulich erst eine Statistik der ganzen OS inkl. Analyse für die Zukunft. Und ich bin der Meinung da war Android weit vor iOS

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## razzor1984 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Ein Tablet pc kann man net anders bauen, weiters ist das Androide os Wagrechtangeordnet ! - Appel versuchts wird aber scheitern ^^


----------



## Der Ninja (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Ich weiß nicht warum alle hier Apple schlecht reden, denn sie nutzen bloß ihre Vorteile aus !
Unsere Wirtschaft basiert auf Macht und dadurch kommen für den Endnutzer sehr vorteilhafte Kooperationen zustande.
Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass jede Firma Patente aufkauft, da sie der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sind. 
Patente bedeuten Macht und Macht bedeutet eine sehr gute Verhandlungsbasis und Apple besitzt eben tausende von Patenten. 
Auch Sony, Microsoft, LG und Samsung verklagen andere Firmen und setzten sich gegenseitig unter Druck.
Microsoft verklagt gerne kleinere Firmen, um ihre Stellung zu halten, da sie sehr viele Patente im Bereich Hardware besitzen.
Apple verklagt große Firmen, weil sie sehr viele Patente auf Namen und anderen kram besitzen.
Samsung hat sehr viele Produktions Patente.
LG hat z.B Sony verklagt, weil die Playstation 3 angeblich Patente von LG verletzt hat.

Bevor ihr Apple verurteil solltet ihr euch ein bisschen mit der weltweiten Wirtschaft beschäftigen, denn die ist gar nicht so einfach wie alle denken 

Natürlich muss man das Verhalten nicht als richtig ansehen


----------



## Hansaplast (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Der Ninja schrieb:


> Bevor ihr Apple verurteil solltet ihr euch ein bisschen mit der weltweiten Wirtschaft beschäftigen, denn die ist gar nicht so einfach wie alle denken



Die durch Gerichtverfahren entstehende Kosten (auch indirekte wie geänderte Lagerung / Logistik bei enem Verkaufsstop)
zahlt letztendlich der Verbraucher.

Wenn man nur noch besser dasteht, in dem man die Konkurrenz wegen Lappalien verklagt,
ist der eigene Vorsprung nicht mehr groß.


----------



## Adam West (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Geschäftsleben ist im Gegensatz zu den anonymen Internetdiskussionen kein Kindergarten.



Dir scheints ganz gut hier zu gefallen  

@topic: Apple macht sich lächerlich. Mehr kann man nichtmehr dazu sagen, das sollte selbst dir auffallen!

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Adam West schrieb:


> Dir scheints ganz gut hier zu gefallen



Mir gefällts auch ganz gut hier aber bei allen Diskussionen Apple betreffend wird es tw. mehr als lächerlich bei dem was der Ein oder Andere von sich gibt.
Da könnte man fast meinen das es von Schülern geschrieben wäre die noch nie einen Cent aus eigener Kraft verdient haben. Ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## Adam West (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da könnte man fast meinen das es von Schülern geschrieben wäre die noch nie einen Cent aus eigener Kraft verdient haben. Ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.


 
Das trifft sicherlich auch auf einen erheblichen Teil hier im Forum zu  (Könnt ich mir zumindest recht gut vorstellen!)

MfG


----------



## KrHome (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Hansaplast schrieb:


> Die durch Gerichtverfahren entstehende Kosten (auch indirekte wie geänderte Lagerung / Logistik bei enem Verkaufsstop)
> zahlt letztendlich der Verbraucher.


Was ist denn das bitte für ein sinnfreies Argument?
Wenn dann müsste es heißen: Für Samsungs Dummheit bei der Geschmacksmusterverletzung zahlt der Verbraucher. Aber selbst das wäre Blödsinn, da niemand bei Samsung kaufen muss.

Abgesehen davon stärkt jede Investition (selbst wenn's wie hier in die deutsche Justiz ist) unser Bruttoinlandsprodukt, denn an den Gerichtsverfahren hängen eine Menge Richter, Anwälte, Sekretärinnen, Bürokaufleute, Briefträger... mit dran, die alle profitieren.

Und weißt du was?! Die sind alle auch Verbraucher!


----------



## Adam West (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



KrHome schrieb:


> Was ist denn das bitte für ein sinnfreies Argument?
> Wenn dann müsste es heißen: Für Samsungs Dummheit bei der Geschmacksmusterverletzung zahlt der Verbraucher. Aber selbst das wäre Blödsinn, da niemand bei Samsung kaufen muss.


 
Ich nehme an, er meint die Käufer. Ich denke hier hat er versehentlich nur das falsche Wort verwendet!


KrHome schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon stärkt jede Investition (selbst wenn's wie hier in die deutsche Justiz ist) unser Bruttoinlandsprodukt, denn an den Gerichtsverfahren hängen eine Menge Richter, Anwälte, Sekretärinnen, Bürokaufleute, Briefträger... mit dran, die alle profitieren.
> 
> Und weißt du was?! Die sind alle auch Verbraucher!



Ganz ruhig, komm mal wieder runter! Wenns danach ginge, würde selbst mein Gang zum Klo das BIP stärken, da irgendwo im Klärwerk einer die Entsorgung meiner Reste überwacht. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass du unrecht hättest. Nach der Definition hat quasi jede Aktion Einfluss auf das BIP...

MfG


----------



## Rudiratlos (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

wobei mir auffällt, das Apple es ermöglicht wird, das Samsung seine Produkte nicht Bewerben darf, somit also auch nicht vertreiben, aber warum bitte hat Samsung das noch nicht für alle Apple Produkte die Patente verletzen durchgesetzt?
Zumal Samsung auch ohne die paar teile die angeblich Apple nachmachen viel Verkaufen und Herstellen kann, weil das nur 1% seines Produkt- Portfolios abdeckt, aber was macht Apple wenn die 95% ihrer Produkte nicht mehr Vertreiben dürfen ? Zumal ich als Samsung im gegenzug sollange die Klage anhält, inkl Verkaufsverbot, ich die Lieferung an Apple mit Hardware sofort gestoppt hätte!


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> Zumal ich als Samsung im gegenzug sollange die Klage anhält, inkl Verkaufsverbot, ich die Lieferung an Apple mit Hardware sofort gestoppt hätte!


 
Das dürfte zu Vertragsstrafen führen die das Kapital von Samsung deutlich überschreitet.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> wobei mir auffällt, das Apple es ermöglicht wird, das Samsung seine Produkte nicht Bewerben darf, somit also auch nicht vertreiben, aber warum bitte hat Samsung das noch nicht für alle Apple Produkte die Patente verletzen durchgesetzt?
> Zumal Samsung auch ohne die paar teile die angeblich Apple nachmachen viel Verkaufen und Herstellen kann, weil das nur 1% seines Produkt- Portfolios abdeckt, aber was macht Apple wenn die 95% ihrer Produkte nicht mehr Vertreiben dürfen ? Zumal ich als Samsung im gegenzug sollange die Klage anhält, inkl Verkaufsverbot, ich die Lieferung an Apple mit Hardware sofort gestoppt hätte!


 
Ist doch klar, dass Apple seine Produktpalette  - die Gerätedesigns und Funktionen patentiert. Würden sies nicht tun würden sie verklagt und könnten schliessen 
Der Geschwinde ist der Schnellere. Btw. es gab auch Geschäftsleute die wollten das Smiley "" patentieren 
Oder Microsoft das Gedankenlesen:
Kuriose Patente: Microsoft reklamiert das Gedankenlesen für sich - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Kurios, aber völlig normal! Ich begreife einfach nicht, wieso welche den Patentstreit zwischen Apple und Samsung so dramatisch darstellen, als wäre es "ungewöhnlich".

Wie ITpassion-de angedeutet hat geht es in der Geschäftswelt hart zu und her. Da zählen die Zahlen und nicht die Interessen des einzelnen.
Schüler werden das bei ihrer ersten Anstellung in einer Firma auch zu spüren bekommen - auch intern!
da weht dann ein anderer Wind als in der Schule! Also geniesst die Schulzeit noch so lange es geht 
(soll keine Beleidigung für Schüler sein, nur ein Tipp auf den Weg ins Berufsleben)


----------



## fire2002de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

die Leute die jetzt auf Apple rumhacken sollten sich mal an Kopf fassen, Apple´s patent,Apple Vorarbeit....
wer nun mal dafür nicht zahlen will darf damit auch nicht arbeiten.

so bye the way... 
Samsung tut genau das gleiche wie jede andere Firma auch, das ist nun mal ne gute Einnahmequelle! 
zumal jeder sein patent ruhig verteidigen darf da es ja "Seins" ist und dem auch zurecht also ich kann das nicht verstehen!
diese werden nur gerade ziemlich hochgespielt.... medien ftw ! bsp.... die ganze Hacker grütze...


ps: in diversen anderen Foren ist genau dieser thread geschlossen weil es in flame und heulerei ausartete. 

pps: zumal ich er stark daran glaube das weder Samsung noch Apple Konkurrenz angst haben....


----------



## Adam West (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



fire2002de schrieb:


> die Leute die jetzt auf Apple rumhacken sollten sich mal an Kopf fassen, Apple´s patent,Apple Vorarbeit....
> wer nun mal dafür nicht zahlen will darf damit auch nicht arbeiten.



Nunja, es sei einfach mal dahingestellt, ob hier Apple wirklich recht behält, ich weiß es nicht. Z.B. Slide to unlock gabs schließlich auch schon vor Apple .

Bild 



fire2002de schrieb:


> so bye the way...
> Samsung tut genau das gleiche wie jede andere Firma auch, das ist nun mal ne gute Einnahmequelle!
> zumal jeder sein patent ruhig verteidigen darf da es ja "Seins" ist und dem auch zurecht also ich kann das nicht verstehen!
> diese werden nur gerade ziemlich hochgespielt.... medien ftw !



ja, wie die Welt wohl ohne Medien aussehen könnte/würde...



fire2002de schrieb:


> ps: in diversen anderen Foren ist genau dieser thread geschlossen weil es in flame und heulerei ausartete.



Also noch läufts doch ganz gut, oder? ich seh in dem Thread hier keine bedenktliche Spam Ware!



fire2002de schrieb:


> pps: zumal ich er stark daran glaube das weder Samsung noch Apple Konkurrenz angst haben....


 
Damit könnteste garnicht so unrecht haben!

MfG


----------



## McClaine (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Klaro gehts im Geschäft heiss her, das heisst aber noch lange nicht das hier größtenteils Kinder unterwegs sind ^^
Patente, Ideen und Produkte zu verteidigen ist das eine, das andere ist aber Betrug von Apples Seite her. 
Stichwort Tab 10.1 und Galaxy 2, die Photoshop Bilder, die sie dem Gericht vorgelegt haben. Wird ja demnächst darüber entschieden ob das Rechtswiedrig war und das Verbot komplett aufgehoben wird. In diesem Falle, dem Tab 7.7, wirds nicht anders aussehen.

Entweder erkennt das Gericht die Patente an - was aber mMn totaler Schwachsinn wäre-, da ja schon 1000x geschrieben, es um die runden Ecken, farbige Icons (die Verpackung!?!) usw geht
-Das ist einfach ein Witz -, oder das Gericht entscheidet, das Apple hier kein Recht hat, oder es wird sich geeinigt. Ich bevorzuge natürlich Punkt 2 oder 3. 
Ich meine es wird keine Technik oder Materialien angestritten, es geht um das Design und das sieht sich mMn ähnlich, aber trotzdem erkennt man sofort die Eigenarten des jeweiligen Gerätes, keines sieht sich so ähnlich das man expliziet sagen könnte, dies und das sei kopiert worden.

Und zu guter letzt... ich finds schon sehr komisch das ausschliesslich bei den Top Geräten versucht wird, diese aus dem Markt zu werfen, wer hier Apple keine "unfaire" und marktschädigende Handlungsweise zugesteht, hat wohl das Thema verfehlt. Kanns leider nicht weiter ausformulieren^^

Auf der IFA ausprobiert: 7-Zoll-Tablet von Samsung - News - CHIP Online das 7.7 ist ein Top Tablet, der große Bruder 10.1 ist ein top Tablet und das Galaxy 2, das ich selbst besitze, ist ein top Gerät.
Das Apple dies verbieten lassen möchte, ruft bei mir eigentlich nur noch 3 Smiliys in den Kopf:  ^^
Echt, das ganze is ne farce und ohne mich mit jemanden hier bashen zu wollen - das ist meine Meinung, wenn ihr ne andere habt könnt ihr diese gerne haben.
Und liebe Mods, vielleicht wäre es mal möglich nicht immer 1/3 meiner Posts auszublenden oder mir Verwarnungen zu schicken, ich bin doch lieb. thx in Advance


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Ezio schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie Angst haben? Das iPhone verkauft sich trotz schlechterer Hardware und höherem Preis besser als die Konkurrenz.


 
Hast du dir das aus der Nase gezogen oder welche Quelle hast du sonst noch in Angebot? Die Behauptung ist jeden Falls einen Rotz wert und falsch.


----------



## Ezio (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Samsung Galaxy S2 Verkaufszahlen: 3 Millionen Stück des iPhone-Konkurrenten verkauft
Apple steigert iPhone Verkaufszahlen in den letzten 12 Monaten um 142%

Man sollte Google benutzen können.



> Damit verkaufte Apple in den Monaten April bis Juni 2011 mehr als 20 Millionen Smartphones.





> Seit der Veröffentlichung im Mai 2011 hat Samsung laut Pressemitteilung drei Millionen Geräte verkaufen können. Apples iPhone 4 hat sich aber noch besser verkauft. Samsung und Apple befinden sich seit längerem in einem Patentstreit.


----------



## MiToKo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Wenn Apple da recht bekommt vor den Gerichten, dann würden alle möglichen Firmen Designs grob verfasst patentieren. Converse konnte die Nachahmung ihrer Schuhe auch nicht unterbinden und da ist die Ähnlichkeit doch noch größer. Bei so grob verfassten Sachen könnte man bei jedem neuen Gerät das so machen und man müsste immer etwas komplett neues Erfinden und könnte keine Alternativen zu dem Ersten Produkt herstellen.


----------



## Namaker (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Ezio schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...ueck-des-iPhone-Konkurrenten-verkauft-832326/Man sollte Google benutzen können.





> In July 14, 2011 550,000 Android devices are now activated by Google each day with growth 4.4 percent per week.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)#cite_note-105


Macht schlappe 17 Millionen im Monat.
Android Now Seeing 550,000 Activations Per Day | TechCrunch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)#cite_note-105


----------



## Ezio (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Sehr toll, nur nicht wirklich relevant


----------



## Namaker (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Aber genau davon wurde doch geschrieben, dass die Konkurrenz Apples mehr verkauft als sie.


----------



## Ezio (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

OK, und wie viele Hersteller bieten Android Geräte?


----------



## Namaker (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

Derzeit sind es über 30, wobei sich das Hauptgeschäft auf 6 beläuft.


----------



## Ezio (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*

merkste was?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. September 2011)

Das Hauptproblem ist doch eher, dass das Patentrecht nie dazu gedacht war sich alles mögliche an Patenten unter den Nagel zu reissen und dann wild los zu klagen.
Die derzeitigen Patentsysteme, allen voran das US-Patentsystem sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und müssten dringenst überarbeitet werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist doch eher, dass das Patentrecht nie dazu gedacht war sich alles mögliche an Patenten unter den Nagel zu reissen und dann wild los zu klagen.
> Die derzeitigen Patentsysteme, allen voran das US-Patentsystem sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und müssten dringenst überarbeitet werden.


 
Das heißt wie müsste es nach deiner Logik sein um seine Designs und technischen Lösungen zu schützen?


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Ezio schrieb:


> Sehr toll, nur nicht wirklich relevant


Es ging aber um die Anzahl der verkauften Smartphones. 
Außerdem ist es normal wenn man ein größeres Produktportfolio anbietet, dass sich dann die Zielgruppe noch weiter aufsplittet. Unter dem Aspekt gesehen sind die Einzelverkaufszahlen auch ziemlich gut, denn Samsung Galaxy S2 angeblich bereits mehr als 6 Millionen Mal verkauft. Schau Dir die zwei Wochen Hochrechnung von damals an, da liegen dann die Verkäufe bei 10 Mio. Geräten und das ohne das es das sSGS2 zu derzeit in dem riesen Markt USA überhaupt gab. 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das heißt wie müsste es nach deiner Logik sein um seine Designs und technischen Lösungen zu schützen?


Es spricht nichts dagegen wenn man sich "innovative" Designideen schützen lässt aber bei Designs die von der Logik und Funktion her vorgegeben sind, wie eben die Zentrierung in einem Rahmen und bunte Icons oder ergonomisch geformte Kanten, welche die Haptik verbessern, bei Tablet´s, sollte es eben nicht möglich sein. 


MfG


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. September 2011)

Mir würde es eher um eine Beschränkung gehen, so das funktionsbedingtes Design nicht einfach als Geschmacksmuster gelten kann, siehe z.B. abgerundete Ecken,oder zentrierter Bildschirm.
Geschmacksmuster müssten einfach ganz klar definiert und vorallem nicht allgemein gehalten sein.


Zudem wäre es mMn besser, wenn Patente prinzipiell an den ersten Entwickler gehen und nicht einfach nur an den, der schneller beim Patentamt ist.

Was Apple angeht: wer Bilder bearbeitet um ein Gericht zu beeinflussen => Urteil sofort für nichtig erklären, konsequente Bestrafung.


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was Apple angeht: wer Bilder bearbeitet um ein Gericht zu beeinflussen => Urteil sofort für nichtig erklären, konsequente Bestrafung.


Jep, konnte ich auch überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass das vom Gericht nicht berücksichtigt wurde. Zu mal das ja "zufällig" bei G-Tab 2 und beim SGS 2 passiert ist. 

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mir würde es eher um eine Beschränkung gehen, so das funktionsbedingtes Design nicht einfach als Geschmacksmuster gelten kann, siehe z.B. abgerundete Ecken,oder zentrierter Bildschirm.
> Geschmacksmuster müssten einfach ganz klar definiert und vorallem nicht allgemein gehalten sein.



Ein paar mehr Details muss man ja jetzt schon angeben. Aber man sollte bedenken wenn es zu spezifich wird, dann werden sich nur noch wenige Firmen Patente leisten können, da der Plagiator nur ein winziges Detail abändern muss und schon ist es ein neues Design. Ist ein schwieriges Thema. Aber ich sehe die Fehler im aktuellen Patentrecht eher darin das man biologische Dinge patentieren kann, dadurch ist so gut wie jede Pflanze mitlerweile patentiert. 



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Zudem wäre es mMn besser, wenn Patente prinzipiell an den ersten Entwickler gehen und nicht einfach nur an den, der schneller beim Patentamt ist.



Wie soll das gehen? Woher soll man denn wissen wer was entwickelt hat obwohl es irgendjemand schon vorher patentiert hat?



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was Apple angeht: wer Bilder bearbeitet um ein Gericht zu beeinflussen => Urteil sofort für nichtig erklären, konsequente Bestrafung.


 
Naja, die Betrachtungsweise ist ein wenig simpel. Gefakte Beweise müssen für nichtig erklärt werden und falls ein Vorsatz nachzuweisen ist muss es ein entsprechendes Verfahren im Nachgang durchgezogen werden.


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Details muss man ja jetzt schon angeben. Aber man sollte bedenken wenn es zu spezifich wird, dann werden sich nur noch wenige Firmen Patente leisten können, da der Plagiator nur ein winziges Detail abändern muss und schon ist es ein neues Design. Ist ein schwieriges Thema. Aber ich sehe die Fehler im aktuellen Patentrecht eher darin das man biologische Dinge patentieren kann, dadurch ist so gut wie jede Pflanze mitlerweile patentiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pflanzen sind patentiert!? 
Aber ich seh das so wie die anderen. Es kann doch nicht sein, das man sich ein 4 eckiges, dünnes Gerät mit zentrierten Bildschirm patentieren lassen kann!? Da könnte man ebenso Fernseher, Toaster und Radios patentieren, das ist einfach schwachsinn.
Als Inovativ sehe ich zB das etwas abgerundete Backcover des Ipad2, das ist auch der einzige Punkt, zu dem ich leider zustimmen muss - das sieht vom Tab 10.1 nach Apple aus, beim ersten Blick. Hatte noch keinen Live Vergleich, deshalb möchte ich mich da aber trotzdem nicht festsetzen. Auf Bildern wirkst eben so.
Also ok, wenn Apple das gerichtlich angestritten hätte, könnte ich es verstehen. Aber die Front!? Und Icons?! Einfach nur lol... da erkennt man den unterschied deutlich mMn. 

Anderer Vergleich - Galaxy 1 + 2 und Iphone 3 + 4 -> ich sehe da überhaupt keine Übereinstimmung. Wegen dem OS? Ok kann sein, kann ich net vergleichen. Habe aber gelesen, das Samsung das mit nen Fw Update ändern möchte - Problem gelöst.

Und bearbeitete Bilder (für den eigenen Vorteil) bei Gericht, als Beweismittel anzugeben, sollte hart bestraft werden und ebenso die Klage abgewiesen werden. So oder so wäre es doch richtig sich beide Geräte "live" vorzeigen zu lassen, diese dann vergleicht und sich der Richter sein Urteil selbst bildet. Aber was solls, hoch lebe die Demokratie 




DaStash schrieb:


> Jep, konnte ich auch überhaupt nicht verstehen,  dass das vom Gericht nicht berücksichtigt wurde. Zu mal das ja  "zufällig" bei G-Tab 2 und beim SGS 2 passiert ist.
> 
> MfG



"Zufall" ist relativ wie wir alle wissen


----------



## kühlprofi (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Wenn Apple da recht bekommt vor den Gerichten, dann würden alle möglichen Firmen Designs grob verfasst patentieren. Converse konnte die Nachahmung ihrer Schuhe auch nicht unterbinden und da ist die Ähnlichkeit doch noch größer. Bei so grob verfassten Sachen könnte man bei jedem neuen Gerät das so machen und man müsste immer etwas komplett neues Erfinden und könnte keine Alternativen zu dem Ersten Produkt herstellen.


 
Na und? Wir haben davon mehr Vielfalt und die Produkt-Designer lassen sich was neues einfallen, anstelle dem "Hype" zu folgen - das wäre schliesslich ihre Arbeit


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Na und? Wir haben davon mehr Vielfalt und die Produkt-Designer lassen sich was neues einfallen, anstelle dem "Hype" zu folgen - das wäre schliesslich ihre Arbeit


Funktion kommt vor Hype. 
Von daher kann ich solch "schwammigen" Designansprüche nicht für gut heißen. Des Weiteren zeugt es m. M. n. auch davon, dass die zu beurteilenden Behörden, welche solche Patente/Geschmacksmuster durchwinken, nicht die notwendige Entscheidungs"fach"kompetenz besitzen und das wiederum führt dann zu solchen "Fehl"entscheidungen. Mit der nötigen Sachkompetenz hätte man jedenfalls solch ein Geschmacksmuster/Patent nicht durchgehen lassen können.

MfG


----------



## MiToKo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy Tab 7.7 durch einstweilige Vefügung*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Na und? Wir haben davon mehr Vielfalt und die Produkt-Designer lassen sich was neues einfallen, anstelle dem "Hype" zu folgen - das wäre schliesslich ihre Arbeit


 
Stell dir mal vor, die erste Firma, die Laptops hergestellt hat, hätte sich diese Viereckigen Geräte, welche auf der langen Seite aufgeklappt werden und auf der einen Innenseite ein Monitor und auf der anderen ne Tastatur haben, patentieren lassen. Schön allgemein gehalten, sodass jeder Laptop unter diese Beschreibung fallen würde. Dann gäbe es nur noch einen Laptop Hersteller und keine Vielfalt mehr.  Das selbe wäre mit fasst allen Geräten möglich. Die Geräte haben einfach eine für die Funktion, Bedienbarkeit und Stabilität eine Perfekte Form. Und für Tablets ist das nunmal so, wie das iPad. Die abgerundeten Ecken sind nunmal besser geeignet als scharfe Kanten. Und Farbige Icons? Das ist ja wohl nichts Design spezifisches, was es in der Richtung nicht schon x-mal beim Computer gab.


----------

